# New Opener Problems



## shipwreck (Jun 1, 2014)

Today I installed a new opener. It would go only half way up no matter the force or travel adjustment. 

I released the chain and moved the travel slide to the full up stop then reattached the chain and door. The door would go all the way down but each time it would come up it would travel less and less. After two cycles it wouldn't go up or down. Overheated. I also noticed that after each cycle the chain on the tension adjust side would get tighter. 

Again, it didn't matter how I adjusted the travel and force it would never open correctly.

Does this sound more like a door track problem due to the overheating?

What caused the increase in tension?


----------



## GateHouseSupplies (Jun 2, 2014)

Is the door balanced properly?  If the opener is disconnected from the door you should be able to easily open and close the door by hand.  If you put the door in the middle position it should stay there and not spring up or fall down.  Check that first, if you still have problems what is the make and model of your door opener?


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes, it's balanced. Stays in any position and almost effortless to move. 

The opener is a Chamberlain 1/2 HP, chain drive, PD212D

thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 3, 2014)

If you cycle the opener without the door attached, do you have the same problem?


----------



## GateHouseSupplies (Jun 4, 2014)

Also check to see if the chain is slipping on the drive sprocket, or if one of the gears is not pinned to the shaft properly.  Also look closely at the limit assembly to make sure its not stripped. See photo of assembly here.






View attachment 41D3452.jpg


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 7, 2014)

GateHouseSupplies said:


> Also check to see if the chain is slipping on the drive sprocket, or if one of the gears is not pinned to the shaft properly.  Also look closely at the limit assembly to make sure its not stripped. See photo of assembly here.



Thanks for the tips

Today I was able to work on it. I re-adjusted the chain as if it was a new install and cycled it a few times without the door. Same thing. After 3 cycles the chain gets so tight that it seizes. The opener didn't get hot like it did when cycling it with the door attached. Limit assembly is not stripped however looking at that picture I think mine has the travelers on the same side of the sensing/tension arms.

Any other suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 8, 2014)

Fixed it

I think it was assembled wrong

I took off the "Open" contact and placed it on the adjustment screw as in the picture.

Then I reset the chain and made sure the "Close" contact was in contact with the limiter switch arm.

Then I applied power and hit the switch and watched with the cover open as the "Open" contact got nearer the limiter switch arm. I saw it was going to hit the stops before hitting the limiter switch so I cut the power and dialed in the "Open" contact to where it would make contact with the limiter switch before hitting the stops.

Then I attached the door and tested it. Worked fine. No overheating, no chain binding. 

I buttoned it up and thanked myself for not resorting to call a tech.

Thanks for the help. If it wasn't for the limiter assembly picture I'd still be stuck!


----------



## GateHouseSupplies (Jun 9, 2014)

Great, I'm glad you were able to fix it !!!!


----------

